# créer disquettes système mac os 7,5 à partir du pc



## Krstv (1 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

la question a dû être posée mais je trouve pas de thread en parlant.

Voilà ma question : je souhaite installer OS 7,5 sur un mac classic. Or en ce moment, je n'ai qu'un PC sous la main pour créer des disquettes.

Comment faire pour créer des disquettes systèmes à partir du PC, qui soit lisibles sur mon vieux mac ?

Y a-t-il un soft que je puisse utiliser ?

Merci !


----------



## daffyb (1 Novembre 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> la question a dû être posée mais je trouve pas de thread en parlant.
> 
> ...


 J'ai bien peur que sans Mac, point de salut... Et avec un émulateur Mac sur le PC


----------



## Oizo (2 Novembre 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Comment faire pour créer des disquettes systèmes à partir du PC, qui soit lisibles sur mon vieux mac ?
> 
> Y a-t-il un soft que je puisse utiliser ?
> 
> Merci !



MacDisk  permet de créer des disquettes Mac sous Windows.


----------

